# Retriever issues



## zhasty (Apr 17, 2017)

Ok guys I'm needing some advice(it's long but please help). I have a yellow lab that is just shy of 5 months old. I've been working him on basic retrieves. He was a very fast learner on basic commands (sit, stay, come, and heal). We have a very odd training schedule because of my work schedule and hot part of the day so most work has been in the early a.m. hours with the help of yard lights, so I haven't pushed blinds of multiples. Monday he seemed to have the most drive and excitement I have seen when retrieving the bumper, but suddenly Tues until today (Sunday in the daylight) he refuses to leave heel when sent. Thought about trying a dead bird to play a little more on his instincts. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RacinNut (Apr 17, 2017)

I learned along time ago, don't push it, hes just 5 months old, some days are good some days are better, just have fun with him, Reagan my yellow lab, I trained him myself, is going to be 13 next Monday, and he still knows all the rules, he just is slow and not as long, time flys, enjoy all the puppy time you can.


----------



## Water Swat (Apr 17, 2017)

any dog just shy of 5 months shouldnt be doing much more than just fun puppy training. Bill Hillman Training a Retriever Puppy DVD is a great resource for helping your pup develop mentally and physically at that age.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 17, 2017)

back off.  To much training, and he is worn out.  just take him on some walks, let him play in a pond or 6 and enjoy being a pup.

A few days, and he will be right back at it, but don't push him too hard.


----------



## zhasty (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks guys I have definatly backed off. He is just a long way behind the last dog I had at this point, and it has me stressing.


----------



## Water Swat (Apr 18, 2017)

What was your last dog doing at 4 months old?


----------



## Joe Overby (Apr 18, 2017)

Wait, you say at 5 months you havent pushed blinds or multiples...and that he is way behind your last dog...

Dude, slow down. At 5 months he should be getting fun retrieves both land and water, chasing live pigeons, And formalizing obedience...maybe even starting collar conditioning...getting ready to start a formal force fetch program. Slow down. Slow way down. This isn't about this season...rather, the next 10 seasons in the dogs life.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 19, 2017)

5 months and blinds ????? A bit young for that. A bit young to be force trained. Force fetch , Forced  to a  pile.


----------



## zhasty (Apr 24, 2017)

Well I have given him a week of nothing but sit stay heel and come, and just hanging out with him. Thrown the bumper twice, still acts like he doesn't have a clue. I'm gonna get some pigeons this week to try. @Water swat last dog was much farther along playing baseball and would take a line. Hunted with steadiness at 6 months.  I realize he was the exception not the rule, just was hoping for lighting to strike twice. Not giveing up by any means just trying to adapt and overcome.


----------



## Water Swat (Apr 24, 2017)

this one sounds like a dud then. Id get rid of him and start over.


----------



## zhasty (Apr 25, 2017)

Yea, that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 25, 2017)

I might could give him a good home.


----------

